# Europes Strongest Woman 2004



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Well I was there yesterday

and the results are:

Results

1st Aneta Florczyk - Poland

2nd Anna Rosen - Sweden

3rd Heini Kolvuniemi - Finland

I have a few photos but I forgot my camera so they're on a crappy disposable camera

Here's the first, me with Aneta Florczyk Worlds Strongest Woman 2003 and Winner of Europes Strongest Woman 2004:


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

and here's me and Anna Rosen, 2nd in the 2004 Europe's Strongest Woman...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Do you know how much weight she pushed?

Metalica..........lol. Who is the pro bodybuilder on the right..........  Oh I know its Uncle Biker


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

**** mate they made me feel a bit puny, throwing 120kg Atlas stones on to the top of barrels, and running 30 metres with a 220kgs yoke accross their shoulders, FFS my best ever deadlift was only 230kgs and I KNOW I couldn't run with it!

BTW I'm out with a disclocate left knee and torn ligaments at the moment, I'm also down about 15lbs


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

They must be genetic freaks with a good chemist


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

goes without saying mate, although the winner Aneta wasn't as big as most of them just really strong


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

looks like you had a good day out mate. was the british girl in it. the one from scotland. somone young i think her name is and what about the women who competes from stoke. you will have to excuse my ignorance because i cany remember there names.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

No she wasn't there mate, I don't think she compete's any more, Jackie I think is her first name. Julie Dunkley was in it and she's from England but she didn't place high.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

ummm... pigtails...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Biker said:


> Julie Dunkley was in it and she's from England but she didn't place high.


thats the one o was thinking of mate. for some reason when i posted i thought she was from stoke but thinking back i havent got a clue where she is from lol.

i hope jackie young competes again. she is raly strong and if i remember rightly she placed second or third in the year before lasts wsw. she is a nurse isnt she? i bet she doest need a hoist to get people in the bath lol.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

nice one biker, you lucky bastard, id have love to have gone! bet it was a great day out. shame the brit girls didnt do too well...

Right, a little subnote.. whenever there is a topic concerning women, it either gets derogatory or decends into 'id like to f her'.. this isnt happening anymore..if it does, i will ban the guilty party with no hesitation. please please for the boards sake keep it on topic..


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

It was excellent mate, made better by the fact I was able to get a chat with a few of them 

Trish Porter would do well if she was a few inches taller.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

there's a couple of extra photos on the thread on my site, I just can't be ****d re-posting all of them so for those that are interested have a look: http://www.muscleweb.org/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1017&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Heh, second girl looks bigger than you mate


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol shes got a big chest 

Wish i could of been there to, would of ben a great day out.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Heh, second girl looks bigger than you mate


She was mate, hey I can't run 30m with 220kg yoke on my back!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> lol shes got a big chest
> 
> Wish i could of been there to, would of ben a great day out.


Don't even think about having a 'great day' with me son, I'm keeping my back to the wall next time round


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i dont like woman bodybuilders, i appreciate what they do but they are about as feminine as arnie is


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> i dont like woman bodybuilders, i appreciate what they do but they are about as feminine as arnie is


Good job those girls aren't bodybuilders then  why does it always come down to this if there's ever a photo of a female who trains? Male bodybuilders/strongmen aren't judged by "do people fancy them" so why should females be?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i have to agree with you on this biker. at the end of the day they are sports persons and should be judged as such.

i dont fancy ronnie coleman but i think he is a sh1t hot bodybuilder. i dont fancy wayne rooney either but he is a good footballer.

i dont think people should even bring up whether or not they fancy the person because its not relevant imo.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deep down inside I think we all like muscles. Otherwise we wouldn't be here.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

FFS Killerkeane, did you read my post earlier in this thread???? I dont care what you think about them. you always chip in your 2p worth about women BBers etc.. i have already locked 3 threads in as many months with you commenting like this. dont make it be a fourth...

I really cant belive it has gone this way AGAIN. what a joke.

excellent points made by robdog.

in future please keep your thoughts relating to similar matters to yourself.

thank you.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Agree with biker here


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

robdog said:


> i have to agree with you on this biker. at the end of the day they are sports persons and should be judged as such.
> 
> i dont fancy ronnie coleman but i think he is a sh1t hot bodybuilder. i dont fancy wayne rooney either but he is a good footballer.
> 
> i dont think people should even bring up whether or not they fancy the person because its not relevant imo.


Exactly. But, unfortunately even sub-consiously whether or not you fancy the person very often seems to come up and affect some peoples decisions.

Theres an age old joke about that the first thing a bloke thinks when he meets a female is "would i give her one or not?". And at risk of appearing shallow, i have to say very often i find myself doing this as well!

Fom experience, im not the only one who does this. Ive worked places where (for example) a girl has had 5 promotions in about 12 months, even though she didnt have a clue how to do her job. Reason was that she had big tits and the boss liked her. 

With regards to female bodybuilders or strength athelites though, I appreciate them for what they can do, and not cos I fancy them. I just find it amazing when your watching a girl whose lifting more than you can, or has fantastic muscle definition. Just the same as when im watching Yates or Ruhl having a workout or posing.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

turbo said:


> With regards to female bodybuilders or strength athelites though, I appreciate them for what they can do, and not cos I fancy them. I just find it amazing when your watching a girl whose lifting more than you can, or has fantastic muscle definition. Just the same as when im watching Yates or Ruhl having a workout or posing.


more great points there from turbo. I really agee with the above. ^^

anyway, please can we all keep this on topic now... thanks guys.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

does anyone know what happened to gill mills?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

biker does, and will correct me if i am wrong!.. from what i hae heard, not supprisingly she got pi$$ed of with IFSA after they said she needed to qualify for WSW even though she was raining champ, so she sacked it off and is now Powerlifting.. however, i might be wrong.. biker???


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

thats a shame because she was totaly awsome.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Panthro said:


> FFS Killerkeane, did you read my post earlier in this thread???? I dont care what you think about them. you always chip in your 2p worth about women BBers etc.. i have already locked 3 threads in as many months with you commenting like this. dont make it be a fourth...
> 
> I really cant belive it has gone this way AGAIN. what a joke.
> 
> ...


ok panth, i was in wrong. I would have appreciated it if you pmed me on this though if you disliked it that much

i didnt actually mean to critize any of them, i never judge anybody on how they look, it was on observation however that was unfair and opinionated.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

normally i would PM but i wanted to make a point out of it this time as i am well and truely fed up of it happening so often.

glad it sorted.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Panthro said:


> biker does, and will correct me if i am wrong!.. from what i hae heard, not supprisingly she got pi$$ed of with IFSA after they said she needed to qualify for WSW even though she was raining champ, so she sacked it off and is now Powerlifting.. however, i might be wrong.. biker???


I think that about sums it up. I remember reading something along those lines on her website. Shame.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

What i said i didnt actually mean, looking back on what i did say, it was unfair. I apoligize very much for what i said, it was stupid and sexist. Sorry


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Panthro said:


> biker does, and will correct me if i am wrong!.. from what i hae heard, not supprisingly she got pi$$ed of with IFSA after they said she needed to qualify for WSW even though she was raining champ, so she sacked it off and is now Powerlifting.. however, i might be wrong.. biker???


pretty much said it all mate, I've heard rumours that she may return to WSW this year, but I haven't been speaking to her for a while so don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

those are fit girls! i wish i was there


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

the polish girl that won is an amazing athlete, so explosive!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

and if im not wrong she is only something like 21. phenomenal!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

22...


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

nearly, must have had her birthday since i last watched her!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

she does look good but imo gill mills would still beat her.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Jill probably would beat her but I'm not 100% sure, I've never seen woman lift 4 atlas stones as quickly as Aneta did, she lifted all 4 including the 125kg one without even a pause before any of them, just run, lift run, lift etc.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, i need a mrs like that, hehe, she can do the liftin in the gym for me  and she could spot me  ill keep dreamin though i suppose.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol mate, my missus spots me in the gym, you don't need to be strong to spot someone unless you're using more weight than you should be


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, my mrs laughs at the htought of the gym, so count yourself lucky 

Somtimes yeah, i push myself to hard to the extreme where somtimes i do just collapse so somone needs to take 70% of the weight off me.


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

I think the one who you said came third - Heini - the blonde finish one( who seems quite feminine to me, not to go down that road again) goes out with Gregor Edmonds. Well she usesd to. Imagine getting into an argument with them two:eek:

I think Gregor Edmonds has quit strongman now which is a shame caus I think he could have gone a lot further.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Think they may be married now.

Tell you what Biker mate that picutre reminded me of how ugly you are as i had forgoten.


----------

